# How old are you?



## tagzard (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm 14


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm the age that has been on my profile since I joined.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 24, 2011)

In 3 months time, I'll be a month old


----------



## tagzard (Jul 24, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> In 3 months time, I'll be a month old


*I FREAKIN LOVE BABIES*


----------



## Narayan (Jul 24, 2011)

21


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 24, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooo there's another me in the temp.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm 23 right now. I'll be turning 24 in less than a month. Not that I'm looking forward to it. My birthdays always suck. My friends always have to work, and my family always 'forgets'. By which I mean flat out don't care.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Jul 24, 2011)

11 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ill be 12 in august so eh


----------



## emigre (Jul 24, 2011)

Older than OP but younger than Blaze.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 24, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Older than OP but younger than Blaze.


Pretty much the same for me.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 24, 2011)

I am 19 years old 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




really tempting to make this a one-word post...


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 24, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> I am 19 years old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make it, or no snow cones for you.


----------



## Forstride (Jul 24, 2011)

19.  Turned 19 on the 6th earlier this month.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm 907. Don't you know what that means?



Spoiler



I'm really 18...OR AM I?!?! Naw I am...


----------



## Snailface (Jul 24, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make this your custom title. Now!

I think this link will get you to that option:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=UserCP&CODE=01

Oh yeah, I might be 27.


----------



## Ikki (Jul 24, 2011)

16

And what's the point of a thread like this? I'm sure at least 80% of the users have their age in their profile.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 24, 2011)

Birth certificate says I'm 19, but for all intents and purposes I am 8 years old.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 24, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> 16
> 
> And what's the point of a thread like this? I'm sure at least 80% of the users have their age in their profile.


It'd make more sense if there was a poll. But there isn't...


----------



## Wizerzak (Jul 24, 2011)

very, very old.

(nah, i'm only 14 (15 in October))


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 24, 2011)

Twenty and thats plenty o.o


----------



## AceWarhead (Jul 24, 2011)

im 13 ( 14 in September 28 )


----------



## shadow theory (Jul 24, 2011)

25, I guess you can add me to the older group. All you youngins and your rap music get off my lawn!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 24, 2011)

20..and I'm an awesome otaku


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jul 24, 2011)

22.... man i'm getting old, will be turning 23 4 dec


----------



## xist (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm older than i'd like to be and hate my existence.


----------



## irisheyes (Jul 24, 2011)

38 and not too old


----------



## Ace (Jul 24, 2011)

16. I feel old, because most of my friends are trying to get drivers license: I wanna keep being a kid, dammit!


----------



## Jasper07 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm 17 years old...
17 years of concatenated dissapointments...




lol ok it's not all that bad


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 24, 2011)

I am 19 years of ages


----------



## Ace (Jul 24, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> I am 19 years of ages


Even cat years?


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 24, 2011)

15 i'll be 16    August 16 (When school starts Uggggggh!!!!)


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm 8!


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 24, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw what you did there
No, then I would be 93 in cat years


----------



## Jerome10 (Jul 24, 2011)

18 (very tempting to make a numbers-only post, but no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Edgedancer (Jul 25, 2011)

I am 19, but 20 on Saturday.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 25, 2011)

Bit over half a billion seconds old.


----------



## Lokao0 (Jul 25, 2011)

12. Turning 13 next year, January 18.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 25, 2011)

15 and loving it.  I'm going on 16 on October 2.


----------



## Presto99 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> 16. I feel old, because most of my friends are trying to get drivers license: I wanna keep being a kid, dammit!
> Ha, I'm 15 and feel the same way...
> 
> QUOTE(Lokao0 @ Jul 24 2011, 05:26 PM) 12. Turning 13 next year, January 18.


Whoah! My birthday is that too! Except for the year, of course.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 25, 2011)

19, Turning 20 on Dec 10.


----------



## Amphy2310 (Jul 25, 2011)

18 years old and 19 in october.


----------



## Wabsta (Jul 25, 2011)

Turning 20 in 2.5 weeks. But on the inside I'm still a child.
*goes back playing pokémon*


----------



## evandixon (Jul 25, 2011)

Somewhere between 10 and 1x(10^48739284684) Earth years old.

Oh, wait, I was supposed to post a real number....


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 25, 2011)

Last I checked I was 6, I checked a long time ago.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jul 25, 2011)

16, 17 in November.


----------



## roastable (Jul 25, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> 16, 17 in November.


----------



## Xale (Jul 25, 2011)

i just turned 20 today


----------



## 1234turtles (Jul 25, 2011)

16 turn 17 in november


----------



## gifi4 (Jul 25, 2011)

14, 15 in October.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jul 25, 2011)

21, been drinking since 19... lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Turns 22 in October.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 25, 2011)

tagzard said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too. Couldn't eat an whole one though.

I'm not as old as using that joke might have you think.


----------



## Rayder (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm one of the elders here, I'm 43.  I was a gamer before video games were mainstream.


----------



## Issac (Jul 25, 2011)

4-leaf-clover said:
			
		

> 22.... man i'm getting old, will be turning 23 4 dec



23.... man i'm getting old, will be turning 24 12 dec


----------



## Serina (Jul 25, 2011)

over nine THOUSAAAAAAND.

seconds.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 25, 2011)

Rayder said:
			
		

> I'm one of the elders here, I'm 43.  I was a gamer before video games were mainstream.


Good to know sir lol.
My dad had some old Atari, Sega and older consoles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but nowadays, he can barely play pokemon haha.


----------



## LeahLuvsYou (Jul 25, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> tagzard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what's the best thing about having sex with twenty one year olds...?

...there's twenty of them! 

I'm 20 years old, btw. ._.


----------



## Traversal (Jul 25, 2011)

Younger then 20.




Spoiler



15, I'm 15.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 25, 2011)

I think there was a similar thread before with poll.


----------



## Issac (Jul 25, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> I think there was a similar thread before with poll.



I think it's been like 5 polls before that one too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Added some links below 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have fun

one from 2007: 
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=44707

one from 2008: (and has results from 2006 and 2007)
http://gbatemp.net/t110898-how-old-are-you

one from 2009:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=178...0&p=2238874

another one from 2009:
http://gbatemp.net/t131880-how-old-are-you...;p=1733900&

one from 2010:
http://gbatemp.net/t230332-age-poll?st=0&p=2876500&

one from 2011:
http://gbatemp.net/t273041-how-old-are-you


----------



## 727 (Jul 26, 2011)

I turn twenty-one in 25 hours.


----------



## redact (Jul 26, 2011)

Eighteen...



(one word post, mang - don't tell da adminz)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 26, 2011)

Old enough to know better,
Still too young to care.


----------



## sergster1 (Jul 26, 2011)

sixteen |:


----------



## Fudge (Jul 26, 2011)

4-leaf-clover said:
			
		

> 22.... man i'm getting old, will be turning 23 4 dec


I'll be 15 December 4th


----------



## Nujui (Jul 26, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Old enough to know better,
> Still too young to care.


This.

Though I think it differs.


My sister is 21 and she still acts like a child sometimes.


----------



## Zaraf (Jul 26, 2011)

28


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 26, 2011)

((7+6)/(9+7))0 + 18


----------



## redact (Jul 26, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> ((7+6)/(9+7))0 + 18


19 then?


----------



## wasim (Jul 26, 2011)

15 !!


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Jul 26, 2011)

15 on December 3rd


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 26, 2011)

11. 11. 11. 11. 11.
---
*Next Year on March 9th*
---
12. 12. 12. 12. 12.


----------



## Rogue_Syst3m (Jul 26, 2011)

31


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 26, 2011)

19, going to 20 next year


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 26, 2011)

Find the value of *x* in _x - 1/x = 337/x - x_ in which x is my age.

Whoever solves this gets a cookie!


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 26, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Find the value of *x* in _x - 1/x = 337/x - x_ in which x is my age.
> 
> Whoever solves this gets a cookie!


14 years old


----------



## camurso_ (Jul 26, 2011)

33
Is there anyone older?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 26, 2011)

(10+ (-14)34 x 265) (4-22) + 14


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 26, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> (10+ (-14)34 x 265) (4-22) + 14


14


----------



## pichon64 (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm officially the oldest around: 47.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 26, 2011)

Flat Pudding said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I deem you incorrect because you looked at my profile! >

Plus, it isn't in the right format. Algebraically speaking, it should be x = 14.


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 26, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Flat Pudding said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x = ? / 7 - 8


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 26, 2011)

Flat Pudding said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x = -?

Soo... uh what?


----------



## Maid-chan (Jul 26, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Flat Pudding said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


? = 22/7 (that's pi)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and you know, use / first then use -


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 26, 2011)

Flat Pudding said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Virtually everyone uses the Pi symbol and not the numerical value when referring to Pi, so don't try to make me look like an idiot. Also,  thought that you meant x = ?/(7-8), so I got it mildly mixed up. It's incredibly difficult to figure out what you're pointing out when we're using plain text. So that means -370/49 then?


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jul 26, 2011)

Old enuff to fap.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jul 26, 2011)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
			
		

> Old enuff to fap.


So, you're at least 7 years old and at a maximum, the day you die.


----------



## tiggerlator (Jul 27, 2011)

Im 42 and eat cocky teenagers buhwahahaha


----------



## Issac (Jul 27, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Flat Pudding said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he want to say pi*7 -8 (and use the very incorrect 22/7 version of pi) so that he is 22-8 = 14


----------



## Gameking-4 (Jul 27, 2011)

i'm 15


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 27, 2011)

almost 32 :/


----------



## Aijelsop (Jul 27, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I FREAKIN LOVE BABIES



PEDOBEAR 0-o


----------



## baggieman (Jul 27, 2011)

46


----------



## Barb Leyendecker (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm 26!


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm 18.

Also, maybe a mod should add a poll so we can see the average age range? Just a thought.


----------



## Midna (Jul 28, 2011)

17, geezers


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jul 28, 2011)

...21...


----------



## Dter ic (Jul 28, 2011)

14 15 almost forgot that I had my birthday already


----------



## corbs132 (Jul 28, 2011)

twenty


----------



## Holified 2x (Jul 28, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> ...21...


Favorite number


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jul 28, 2011)

About 394461575000 mili-seconds old acording to my calculator which could be wrong.


----------



## Romnerd (Jul 28, 2011)

Guess....... 
One of the oldest registered here ! 
Used to play the original binatone "blip" tennis games....second console was an Atari!
My first PC was a Sinclair, then a dragon32.....and an Oric !!! Then a BBC 64. (Ooooooh the sound of a tape squel to load a game!!)
All you young gun pirates!.......... Try a "tape to tape" copy of an audio tape of "jet set willy" !!!! those where the days !!!!! 
Such rubbish old days !!!!!!!!!!

Be lucky


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jul 28, 2011)

Romnerd said:
			
		

> Then a BBC 64. (Ooooooh the sound of a tape squel to load a game!!)



Ahh, the Acorn BBC model B, and one of the fancier + models at that with all of 64KB of ram. One of the original B's with 32KB was my first proper "PC".

EDIT: I'm guessing in your mid 50s but depending on how young you started messing with computers and with how long the older machines lasted you could be anywhere from 24+.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jul 30, 2011)

Turned 20 this year


----------



## taken (Jul 30, 2011)

I love the dragon32 plus commodore 64 and my atari st those was the days. Until the nes arrived. Age of the consoles.
Plus i loved my atari consloe.


----------



## Langin (Jul 30, 2011)

I am very old. I am 16... I feel old. Yeah I know I am not so old yet. XD


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 10, 2011)

17, babe.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 10, 2011)

17, turning 18 in a couple of months


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Aug 10, 2011)

I am 25, 26 in about 3 months.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm 16, turning 17 next January.


----------



## pikachu945 (Aug 10, 2011)

im 11 turning 12 in January


----------



## Dragonsend (Aug 10, 2011)

Did anyone ever tell you it's rude to ask a ladies age!? LOL Young at heart and leave it at that!


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 11, 2011)

I am 17 years old...

or  204 months old
or  891 weeks old
or  6,237 days old
or  149,694 hours old


----------



## kevan (Aug 11, 2011)

17


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 11, 2011)

14, turning 15 in november


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 11, 2011)

34


----------

